# augmentation stockage iphone par icloud



## mathias12345 (25 Septembre 2022)

bonjour, je pensais prendre un iphone en 256 Go pour avoir de quoi faire pendant au moins 2 ans en me disant que 128Go serait un peu juste mais bien sur le prix de l'iphone est pas le même

du coup je me demandais, est-ce que si avec 128 Go je me retrouve un peu juste niveau mémoire, ça vaut le coup d'utiliser icloud pour augmenter le stockage ou ça vaut plus le coup de prendre un iphone qui a + de stockage de base ? je crois avoir vu qu'on peut avoir 200 Go de stockage en plus pour 3€/mois si c'est le cas ça a l'air de valoir le coup mais comme j'ai jamais utilisé ce genre de service je préfère être sur


----------



## ericse (25 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Oui ça marche bien, surtout avec les Photos, il faut juste avoir assez de place sur le tél pour rapatrier les fichiers quand tu en as besoin. J'ai un iPhone 64 Go et un iCloud 200 Go partagé à 2 et ça fonctionne très bien. Pour les autres types de fichiers, ou les films que tu voudrait voir hors connexion, ça marche moins bien par contre.


----------



## mathias12345 (25 Septembre 2022)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Oui ça marche bien, surtout avec les Photos, il faut juste avoir assez de place sur le tél pour rapatrier les fichiers quand tu en as besoin. J'ai un iPhone 64 Go et un iCloud 200 Go partagé à 2 et ça fonctionne très bien. Pour les autres types de fichiers, ou les films que tu voudrait voir hors connexion, ça marche moins bien par contre.


Merci de ta réponse, je pense que c'est surtout les photos qui prendront de la place, je pense que pour la musique comme j'utilise apple music ça utilise pas de mémoire ou pas trop et je regarde pas de films hors connexion, donc ça vaut le coup alors surtout si c'est bien à 3€ par mois pour 200 Go


----------



## ericse (25 Septembre 2022)

Oui 2,99€ par mois pour 200 Go


----------

